# General > Recipes >  gammon or bacon joint recipes (as a casserole)

## Kathb

There are some good offers on gammon and bacon joints in the value/basic ranges in the supermarkets at the moment. I usually use them to make the Dublin Coddle recipe of Antony Worrall Thompson - which is a great one pot meal. 
But you can have too much of a good thing.
Does anyone have any other recipes for a casserole/one pot with gammon or bacon?
Thanks
Kathb

----------


## skinnydog

I will be interested to see what replies you get cos apart from using a bit to make soup that is as far as my culinary skills with a chunk of gammon or bacon go.......

----------


## Kathb

Well I can certainly recommend the AWT Dublin Coddle but the family are ready for a change and the bacon and gammon joints are very reasonable at the moment.
I googled for recipes and it came up with hundreds of ways to bake a gammon or bacon joint, but nothing to stick in a casserole pot.
I am still hoping that fellow orgers will come up with a great change - if not -  anyone who now goes out and buys these bargains and experiments and comes up with a recipe it will be greatfully received.
Regards
kathb

----------


## poppett

I use the bacon joint to make soup stock, save a little and add a tin of pineapple chunks or crushed pineapple to a casserole dish containing thick slices of the gammon and heat through in the oven.   The rest is used up on sandwiches so no waste there.   Gammon and apple sauce with clove is quite nice for an alternative warmer.   Sorry it`s not traditional and a bit of a cheat, but gets soup and dinners out of one joint so most economical.

----------


## Kathb

Thanks Poppet,  I will try this one.  If no one else comes in with a current recipe, maybe they to will try and experiment and we can all gain from the cheaper cuts of meat.
Kathb

----------


## squidge

Take your gammon and put it in a big pan. half fill the pan with apple juice and add a chopped onion.  bring to boil and simmer until gammon is cooked ( check times on packaging) thicken the apple juice and onion either with cornflour or butter and flour and serve with leeks or potatoes mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Bakerbhoy

Stick it in a pan of water boil, think for bout an hour, then lift it out stick some cloves in and pour over some honey.  Pop it in the oven for about half hour and then serve it up with roast tatties and veg.

----------


## Thumper

My pal just gave me a recipe for gammon/ham not really a one pot one but maybe worth a try....boil it in a pan with a bottle of cola for about an hour or so then take it out,cover in honey and bake in the oven for another hour,you could always put your veggies in with it while its roasting,I am infact trying it out right now and it smells delish!x

----------


## hotrod4

I used to make my soup off the Ham end and then slice the ham and serve with Mashed tatties and Sauted Cabbage.

----------


## Kathb

Thanks to all of you orgers who posted recipes, I will give them a try.
Regards
Kathb

----------


## helenwyler

Boil your joint with a roughly chopped onion and a bay leaf.
When it's half an hour off being cooked add chopped carrots and celery (optional).
Then add chopped leeks and potatoes.
Then a can of white beans - haricot, soy, cannellini or butter beans.
Season and chop joint into pieces.

If there's too much liquid left, either pretend it's a soup  :Wink: , or remove meat and veg, and boil to reduce liquid.

Serve with a green side vegetable for a colourful plate.

Enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## Kathb

Thanks Helen, this sounds great as soup or a meal in one.  I will give it a try.
Regards
Kathb

----------


## loganbiffy

How about a good old Irish feed?
Season the ham with Rock Salt and Cracked black pepper, and boil.
Then make some homemade Colcannon:
Potatoes, cabbage, milk, butter salt and pepper and some grated cheese.

Can also make a cheese sauce to go with it.

----------

